# A new 120 gallon geo and angel tank



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

it's funny how I sold everything and start feel the itch again. I guess what I heard is ture. once a fish junky, always a fish junky. got this whole setup front Craigslist. replaced the light and filters. gave it a bit cleaning and it looks good like new. reinforced stand instead of making a new one. painted the bottom white and got a landscape fiber background. hope to start a new Altums tank again.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Would love to work with a tank that large one day!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, it's a good size for mid size cichlids fish


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like a great re-start with and a good tank. Good luck with the Altums. 

What’s your filtration?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks. my ATF filter, 2 of the 2217s


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice looking setup. 

Really like your wood.  How'd you get it to sink so fast?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks to your branch. I soaked it in a bucket of warm water for a day and tie it submerged the tank water.
it sink after 2 days.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

fianlly got some fish from Kinged during boxing week and I don't remember I ever bought fish from them. a group of six red cap topojos and a group of five wild caught angels


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

also a pair of bushy nose from Victor. pool filter sand and manzanita, pretty much all set. the tank is nearly cycled and I can start do some growth out of them.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*been off the hobby for couple years and a new 120 gallon setup*

It's nice to see you back in the hobby again, Kevin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks. much easier fish to work with. really enjoy a little chill time in front of the aquarium, especially when the ramp timer start the "sunset" effect.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

1.18.2018 video update


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tank looks good!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, man. the angels grow fast and the geos are coloring up


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Angels. Any idea what kind they are?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

got them from KingED was told they are from Brazil. not sure if it's true but they are wild caught for sure


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

feeding time


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank looks great. Nice start Kevin.

Anthony


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, Anthony


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)




----------

